# taxes ??



## Reyo (Sep 20, 2012)

hey there ,
I'm planning to migrate to Australia , I just wanna check what's the percentage of the income tax ?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Australia has progressive income tax. Depending on whether you are Australian resident for tax purposes there are two different rate tables. You can find them here

Individual income tax rates


----------

